# Hummer working for his dinner.....



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some OB "training" footage from a few days ago of Hummer....recently got him back under a co-ownership so I'm pretty excited about that........I've been experimenting with a few different types of motivation and this is his first session using food in this manner.....thanks for viewing.TS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9GfrjoUPkQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Troy, you should be excited, nice dog. Nice training as well. He looked very happy to please.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that dog is RIPPED!

and he seems pretty motivated,lol. that's all i'm gonna comment on, cause i'm still a newbie in reality.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Admittadly I did not watch the whole thing.

I am not familiar with the method by which you are using your marker. 

Dog looks happy and hungry though!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Troy Seaton said:


> Just sharing some OB "training" footage from a few days ago of Hummer....recently got him back under a co-ownership so I'm pretty excited about that........I've been experimenting with a few different types of motivation and this is his first session using food in this manner.....thanks for viewing.TS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9GfrjoUPkQ&feature=channel_page




Cool video, the only issue I had was the clicker work. I have no problems with clickers, but why does the dog get released only on certain clicks. 

When I marker train I reward every mark. But that's just me. How do you do things, and why?

Also, what behaviors are you marking with the click? they seem rather random.

P.s. that dog is meaty, I can see why he is so hungry


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

When I first started with him he was paid everytime I clicked but after a while I'll intermittenly reward as this will make him work harder(building drive) as he anticipates his reward. I also use the clicker as a way to communicate to Hummer that he's doing a good job..........I'm sure others may have different views and that's what's great about training as there's LOTS of ways to use the tools....in the end hopefully his performance will speak for itself......thanks for the views and kind words.TS


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice dog and good focus.Im also a little confused about marker system i can see what you mean by letting him know he is doing right but so does a "goood" id be a little worried about the markers losing there power although with your dog it doesnt seem to be hindering him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You named a dog hummer. Too funny.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe this dog was trained with the clicker (marking desired behaviors) in the past, as you said Troy when you rewarded after each click.

The way the clicker is used now, it has either become a "keep going" signal (like "Good") or possibly the dog's just become desensitized to the signal. It's hard to telll watching the video (and not knowing the dog), which is the case. 

Even later in the video when food comes after the click, the training looks the same as dogs fed in position in training (with no clicker). 

Either way, the clicker isn't what releases this dog. Hummer is being released by the wave of the arm, or maybe is doing a "send away" to his bowl.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice pup and the training looked good too. I'd like to see some other people post videos on how they do it, i notice folks will comment but have never put up a video, lol


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I'll comment but I haven't put up a video "'cos I ain't got a video recorder". 

Troy, I really enjoyed the video. I like to see folks do something like this, away from the "norm" but must admit I don't "click" and couldn't see the use.

I do this with my dog before the sendaway so that he is absolutely "keyed up" and just canons off forwards to his reward (at first in sight, afterwards not).

If you watch your halts, you will see that each time, you move slightly sidewards to the dog. A dog in this state can be made to work 100% precisely - his reward is "thumping great" and he looks as though he could do more.

The recall I would do in front of the food bowl - the way you're doing it, you're calling him from the bigger prize to the lower one. 

You move very quickly and tend to get a bit sloppy - so the dog does too. Try it a bit slower and more exact - I'm sure it will bring immediate results.

Once again, good video, hope you can "swallow" the criticism - it's well meant and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Gilian......

Thanks for the view & critque...that's why I video my training to look back at the mistakes we make and try to correct them in future sessions.........I just recently got Hummer back after 5 months of no training while he was living with his previous owner so things are far from "perfect" but I'm really pleased with the progress we made in the limited sessions thus far and I'm planning on trialing him for his BH at the end of June....................thanks again for the view & suggestions.TS


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Goodonya! Look forward to future videos.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I never could understand why people train using a language other than their own, maybe this is your native language..I don't know.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I never could understand why people train using a language other than their own, maybe this is your native language..I don't know.


Why? Well why not? I find it fun to use the language of a dog's breed origin. I do switch it up though I prefer that only I and the people handling my dog know the words for bite etc.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I never could understand why people train using a language other than their own, maybe this is your native language..I don't know.


So that other family members who go "Down. Down? ... come on, DOWN! Dumb dog... OK, see this? (waves a cookie) lay down already!" (dog sits) "Ah, fine, good girl, here, eat the cookie..." don't screw up the more precisely trained ob commands. My dogs are bilingual.


----------



## Patty Jackson (Apr 18, 2009)

Hummer is a very beautiful animal and I love the training that you're doing with him, best of luck with his upcoming trial.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I never could understand why people train using a language other than their own, maybe this is your native language..I don't know.


 
We have four languages here, the Italian speaking, especially, use mostly German as they are very clipped and hard commands.

Why the German speaking Mali trainers use French, I don't know. Some are bi-lingual so choose what suits them best and Mondioringers mostly use French.

For IPO, the Germans use the word "Voraus" for the hides and not "Revier" as do the German Swiss, so as not to confuse the dog re"vier" "hier".

And "packen" statt "fass" as the Swiss sometimes call it. I think this is nit-picking as I don't think my dog would stay "fuss" even if I did say "fass":lol:


----------

